# Ok I need you girl's opinions...which purse should I get??



## Pink_minx (Oct 13, 2005)

These are Guess purses I love them all but I can only choose ONE! So I want you guys to help me on which ones you think you like the most.  So pick for me cause I cant make up my mind! 
#1





#2




#3


----------



## lovejam (Oct 13, 2005)

I like #2 best.


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (Oct 13, 2005)

ita #2 is HOT. I think its also the most versatile. How much is it?


----------



## Pink_minx (Oct 13, 2005)

#2 is $55 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and the other two are $68.


----------



## user2 (Oct 13, 2005)

#1 !!!! That's a hot bag!!!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Oct 13, 2005)

I'm loving the 1st.


----------



## mjacqueline (Oct 13, 2005)

I like # 2 as well.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Oct 13, 2005)

#1 all the way!!! That one is hot!!


----------



## Ms. Z (Oct 13, 2005)

#1 gets my vote


----------



## Shawna (Oct 13, 2005)

I normally hate animal print, but #1 is awesome.  I love the way they encorportated the chains.  Very hot.


----------



## Nicole_20 (Oct 13, 2005)

#1 all the way. I love it! I'm going to take a look at it now!!


----------



## makeup_junkie (Oct 13, 2005)

I love #2.


----------



## user2 (Oct 13, 2005)

That's 6 for bag #1 and 5 for bag #2..... my own personal poll


----------



## CaliKris (Oct 13, 2005)

Love #2..Looks like I tied it all up! =]


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Oct 13, 2005)

#3...Am I the only one? Haha.


----------



## Pink_minx (Oct 13, 2005)

haha #1 - 6  #2 - 6  #3 - 1.  keep on voting!


----------



## Juneplum (Oct 14, 2005)

i like #1 the best =)


----------



## Glitziegal (Oct 14, 2005)

#1 for sure.  I looooove it!


----------



## user2 (Oct 14, 2005)

#1 = 8
#2 = 6
#3 = 1


----------



## AprilBomb (Oct 15, 2005)

#1 is fierce!


----------



## Pink_minx (Oct 15, 2005)

hm maybe i should just get #1 and #2 haha


----------



## colormust (Oct 15, 2005)

i love #1 ... but #2 seems more practical


----------



## vloky (Oct 16, 2005)

#2 is awesome!  You know, that just doesn't sound right. me=mind in gutter&5 y.o. mentality.


----------



## stacey (Oct 16, 2005)

#2 & #3 are too cute.


----------



## Spam.n.Rice (Oct 16, 2005)

I really love #1


----------



## TIERAsta (Oct 16, 2005)

i vote for #2


----------



## nordic_doll (Oct 16, 2005)

#1 is HOT....#2 might be more functional and go with more, if you care about that.. but that colour might also get dirty FAST

so my vote is for #1


----------



## fatally_yours (Oct 17, 2005)

I definately pick #1 !!


----------



## jess98765 (Oct 18, 2005)

get all of them...lol.  Nah, being serious now, i think #1 or #3! probably my vote goes closer to number 1 though...


----------



## kissablethoughts (Oct 18, 2005)

.


----------



## Blanche (Oct 18, 2005)

No 1 is very hot and fits a dramatic style

No 2 is nice and classic

No 3 is the more weakened form of the dramatic style

Kind regards,
Blanche

PS: I would select no 1 for me


----------



## Pink_minx (Oct 18, 2005)

Well Im going to go with numberrrr......#2! I really love #1 but I think #2 fits more to my kind of style which is simple and cute duhh! and I can stuff a lil more stuff in it than the other 2 purses khehe. thanks for your advice gals *MWAH!*


----------



## Corvs Queen (Oct 19, 2005)

nope, I like 3 the best too.


----------



## radashes (Oct 22, 2005)

Number 1! It's so hot.


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Oct 23, 2005)

I LOVE number 2 !


----------



## user4 (Oct 23, 2005)

i say #2... i really like #2


----------



## cherripi (Nov 9, 2005)

I like number 1!!!!


----------



## bebixlove (Nov 16, 2005)

1
3
2

i like 1 the best


----------

